# Help me with Lumen rating



## mortuus (Apr 11, 2011)

I bought a flashlight with 220 lumen, is that actually good for a single AA battery, i think its decent then my 3$ flashlight and it also runs at 1 aa battery.


----------



## afdk (Apr 11, 2011)

mortuus said:


> I bought a flashlight with 220 lumen, is that actually good for a single AA battery, i think its decent then my 3$ flashlight and it also runs at 1 aa battery.



:thumbsdow I don't believe a single AA cell at 1.5v light can produce 220 lumen (Out the Front) ANSI lumens. This rating is probably at the emitter maybe or just false advertising.


----------



## LEDrock (Apr 11, 2011)

mortuus said:


> I bought a flashlight with 220 lumen, is that actually good for a single AA battery, i think its decent then my 3$ flashlight and it also runs at 1 aa battery.



Which light is it? You have me curious!


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 11, 2011)

afdk said:


> :thumbsdow I don't believe a single AA cell at 1.5v light can produce 220 lumen (Out the Front) ANSI lumens. This rating is probably at the emitter maybe or just false advertising.


 
The Thrunite 1A does, after 3 minutes, which is ANSI, not OTF.


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 11, 2011)

ANSI is OTF after 3 minutes. 220lm is possible from AA just not for $3 but 20x more.


----------



## afdk (Apr 11, 2011)

srfreddy said:


> The Thrunite 1C does, after 3 minutes, which is ANSI, not OTF.



We are talking about a AA 1.5v light. The Thrunite 1AA cell light in Turbo Mode: 145 Lumens, I still don't know if I can believe that though. (ANSI Fl 1) is OTF! I'll take phantom23 word for it for now. I have a Surefire E2DL and it's a guaranteed 200 lumen light, I find it hard to believe that a single cell AA light can produce that amount of light! At three dollars really?


----------



## Animalmother (Apr 11, 2011)

phantom23 said:


> ANSI is OTF after 3 minutes. 220lm is possible from AA just not for $3 but 20x more.


 
What light is that? I honestly don't know any lights on a single AA that can produce 220 ANSI lumens. Or maybe I missing something?


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 11, 2011)

I meant 1A-selfbuilt tested it at 240 lumens... ANSI numbers are the lumens coming out after three minutes-OTF is at turn-on. What is "at three dollars" about? I think he was talking about it being better than a three buck flashlight.


----------



## phantom23 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thrunite Neutron 1A 240lm. E2DL has at least 200lm, it actually has more than that.


----------



## afdk (Apr 11, 2011)

phantom23 said:


> Thrunite Neutron 1A 240lm. E2DL has at least 200lm, it actually has more than that.



:thumbsup: Thanks for the you insight! I knew from this web site that the E2DL in probably more than 200 lumen. I've compared my E2DL with my Pelican 9410 set at 300 lumen with the ceiling bounce eye test. They look like almost the same output. Probably within 50 lumen of each other.


----------



## tre (Apr 11, 2011)

The Neutron 1A was measured at 240 lumens at initial turn on. I did not see any ANSI standard lumen numbers for that light. 
Selfbuilt said "Note again the table above is initial lumen estimates in my lightbox, not ANSI FL-1."

Edit: I just looked it up and Thrunite lists the Neutral 1A as 145 ANSI standard measured lumens on Turbo mode.


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 11, 2011)

Selfbuilt also says, under his output graphs, "Consistent with ANSI FL-1 Standard, Max Lumen ratings taken 3 minutes after activation..."


----------



## Jackasper (Apr 12, 2011)

Also, the* Lumapower Trust Model 1* is rated at ~170 lumens on primary AA and ~350 lumens on 14500 Li-ion. Those are rated at the emitter, but none the less easily over 200 on a single AA (14500). Granted it is a bit more than $3, I got mine for under $40 and absolutely love it. ANSI rated...? not certain


----------



## stone820319 (Apr 12, 2011)

afdk said:


> :thumbsdow I don't believe a single AA cell at 1.5v light can produce 220 lumen (Out the Front) ANSI lumens. This rating is probably at the emitter maybe or just false advertising.


 
I can't believe that the lights on a single AA that can produce 220 ANSI lumens. What the battery?


----------



## Jay R (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't forget that lots of lights are marketed as " Over 200 lumens " but they don't say that you have to put a 14500 to get that many. On a normal AA they only produce 80 or so....
AA lights CAN produce up to 200 but if they are that well made, the manufacturer doesn't have to rely on missleading marketing to sell them.

Sorry Mortuus, I think if you measure it on an AA it's producing far less than 200.


----------



## lightguy7 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have an iTP A-3 EOS with a R-5 LED that cranks out 96 lumens on 1 AAA battery. It's hard for me to see how you can get more than twice that output without increasing the voltage.


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 12, 2011)

Jay R said:


> Don't forget that lots of lights are marketed as " Over 200 lumens " but they don't say that you have to put a 14500 to get that many. On a normal AA they only produce 80 or so....
> AA lights CAN produce up to 200 but if they are that well made, the manufacturer doesn't have to rely on missleading marketing to sell them.
> 
> Sorry Mortuus, I think if you measure it on an AA it's producing far less than 200.


 


stone820319 said:


> I can't believe that the lights on a single AA that can produce 220 ANSI lumens. What the battery?


 
'Ello there guys? The Thrunite puts out 240 lumens ON AN ENELOOP, TESTED ACCORDING TO ANSI STANDARDS.


----------



## TyJo (Apr 12, 2011)

Disclaimer: The following may be incorrect, if so correct me.
I thought it was common knowledge on here that Zebralight gets 200 lumens on an AA (not sure if rating is OTF/ANSI/Emitter)? This Thrunite 1AA that is being discussed is using an XML so it might be possible with the new efficient emitter. However, I thought Zebralight did this by using a driver with a narrow voltage range (doesn't accept Li-Ions). The Thrunight has a wide voltage range, and I was unable to see any ANSI test. I was only able to find Selfbuilt's review that mentioned something along the lines of an ANSI lumen estimate. All of the dealers of the Thrunight are advertising ~140 lumens. Just found this on Selfbuilt's review, seems like the readings are Initial OTF instead of ANSI OTF
"*Summary of Output Levels*

*UPDATE March 23, 2011: * I have now completed all runtime testing (shown above). For your reference, here is a table showing the relative INITIAL output levels, in estimated Lumens from my lightbox, for all models on various batteries."


----------

